# Scheduling pediatrician appts. w/breastfeeding schedule...



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

...and IBS considerations.Of course I have to start in on yet another worry before my baby is born (due date: Jan. 21).How can I breastfeed on demand AND get the baby ready for a pediatrician appointment AND get the BMs out of the way?Anybody?


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I'm due in about 4 to 5 weeks, and my only suggestion, or my doctors actually is a breast pump, that way you have bottles on hand, and someone else can feed the baby if needed.


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

I went out in sweats, put the baby in a "stretchie" and if needed sat on the "throne" nursing my baby







...My son nursed about every 20 minutes or so for at least the 1st 3 months...I did get a stretch of 2-3 hours at night...needless to say I was a walking zombie but he was healthy . And the docs don't have a problem if you have to run to the bathroom...if you are waiting for your turn just tell the receptionist that you need to go..if you are in a room...same thing just tell them...And get a handle on the anxiety and worry now otherwise when the baby comes it will spiral out of control because you will be so tired and worn out!!!!And remember to enjoy them....sometimes the work of a newborn can get overwhelming and you forget to just enjoy their smell, smiles, and "snuggliness"Good Luck, Melissa


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

Problem with expressing milk via breast pump is, I've been told to stick to the breast for the first few weeks to get the baby used to the breast, or else it might get confused and refuse the breast.So, for at least the first month or so, I figure I have to stick him with my breast... THEN, start pumping.If I have to, I'll breastfeed at the doctor's office (but then I run into the problem of having to do this 20 minutes each breast like the books say). Sigh.I KNOW I'm gonna have to breastfeed sometimes, especially mornings, while taking a poop, that's fine. It's the having to get myself AND my baby ready for those damned pediatrician's appts. that bugs me out.And I really don't have a handle on when to diaper, when to feed, either. Good thing I'm taking a newborn care class next Tuesday and Wednesday, eh?


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

If you haven't already, I'd contact your local La Leche League for more information and support.I wouldn't worry about having to breastfeed somewhere different. I guess it all depends on your area and what you are comfortable with, but I see women breastfeeding in public (with a blanket thrown over for modesty) all the time. Some places even offer a breastfeeding area.I'm not a mom yet, but I'm pretty sure babies don't always act like the book tells you. They fall asleep when they've only nursed on one side, leaving mom a little lopsided til the next feeding...things like that. I wouldn't worry too much about giving your kiddo a snack from just one side. And I don't think using a bottle only when out in public would be too much of a problem...baby will still be nursing from the real thing most of the time. I'm sure everything will work out fine.Great people are born in January, you know







(Including yours truly, of course!)


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Congrats on your pregnacy, my son was born January 21, 2000! Don't worry about breatfeeding and doctors appointments, the doctor shouldn't mind if your breastfeeding your little one during the exam. Besides the weight and height check most of the well baby checkups are just the doctor talking to you. I breast feed my son while on the toilet sometimes, the baby won't mind. I would recomend investing in a sling, you can put the baby in it and they can feed and you can still have your hands free and no one knows that the baby is feeding. It is also great if you need to do any shopping, the baby is happy because it is close to you. The first few months feel like you are walking in a haze but they are wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

It sounds as if you may be worrying a little bit too much about the appointments. If your drs office is flexible they should be able to accomodate you with varying hours. For example my peds. have hours in the evening and on sat. mornings. do you have a family member (husband or mother, mom-in-law) that could go with you?Just in case you need to take a trip to the bathroom. I am so happy that another mother has decided to breast feed!!! I am currently BF my 3rd child and I have to tell you it is so convenient. Babies don't mind where you nurse them, even if it is on the toilet. The first few weeks of nursing are tough because,for me, I was trying to do what the text books tell everyone to do. Such as feed on both sides for 20 minutes. All of my babies nursed from one side, after I figured out what I was doing with the first, up until I weaned them around 16-18 mos. the best advice I ever followed with my children, ages 5,3,1 and 12 wks preg with another, was and still is.....FOLLOW YOUR INSTINCT. YOU KNOW YOUR CHILD THE BEST AND YOURSELF. DON'T LET OTHERS BE YOUR GUIDE TO RAISING YOUR OWN CHILD. P.S. being a former OB nurse, do not let the nurses push you around and make you do anything that you do not want to do , such as nursing the baby for 20 min on each side. Your milk will come in if a baby is suckling there. Good -luck with your impending birth. I hope all goes well and you and baby are healthy. And, you have the kind of birth that you want.


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

I really appreciate all your comments and advice. I will remember them, and most of all try not to over-worry and just go by my instinct with my baby.For the first two weeks after my C-section, I'll have my husband and my mom with me, so they can help when I have to go back to the hospital for a follow-up appt. and to the pediatrician, too. It'll be a little embarrassing breastfeeding in front of people, but I'm sure I won't notice after a while. Need outweighs modesty, I suppose.The best advice about breastfeeding thus far comes from you, mommy4, how can I ever thank you? All the books and classes are over-revving me about stringent rules and time frames, including the one about 20 minutes per breast. Until I'm forgetting my instinctive need to just feed my baby and fretting over inconsequential details like how to hold the breast, how to hold the baby, how to avoid two inches away from the aereola. I'm even freaking out that I won't have any milk!Thanks again everybody. I have a snuggli type sling already, and plan to do everything with my baby in it, including taking my morning ritual poops.


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi, this is the first time i have posted. Have been reading for a while. I nursed my son for 26 months, and had no D until i started getting my period! who knows, maybe you will be lucky! I gave no bottles, and did not get my period for 9 months. The D started at about 10 months. And, the dr will be very understanding if you nurse in office, he/she will probably be glad you're nursing, mine was! Also, i used to nurse in the car before we went in. I would always get there early, I didnt have D then, but had overactive bladder!!! hope everything goes well, and good for you for nursing!!! shannon


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

sorry, revision, i nursed him for 16 months, not 26!!!


----------



## Melissa V (Feb 7, 2001)

I too breast fed my first one for 16-17 months..I was actually 5 months pregnant with my 2nd when he weaned...the colostrum came in and I guess it didn't taste good anymore hehe







My son like I said nursed about every 20 min....friends gave me hard time about it..."Your feeding him AGAIN??"...but I ignored them and continued doing what he needed...this is the same kid who by 6 months was eating TABLE FOOD!!! guess he was a little hungry







Anyways...my daughter on the other hand would never take more than one breast at a time and nursed every hour to hour and a half. Oh and about having no milk? It is rare that a women would not have enough milk to feed her baby...but being stressed can hinder your milk production. As for positioning the baby...go with what works for you....trust me you will KNOW when the baby is positioned wrong as it hurts. Although if you have an aggressive nurser it may not matter. With my son I had blood blisters and cracked nipples due to how hard he nursed. After about 2 weeks though the pain eased up as the nipples will toughen up. Hope that helps a little...Melissa


----------

